# box spring



## aniceto

como se dice "box spring" me refiero al orta parte del colchon.


gracias


----------



## ampurdan

Muelle del colchón?


----------



## Sparrow22

we call it "resortes".


----------



## daviesri

sommier = boxspring


----------



## Tina Ganganelli

How can I translate the term "box spring" to Spanish?


----------



## María Madrid

Ahora mismo estoy trabajando con esos términos, en relación a colchones. ¿Trata de eso tu texto? Si no nos das más contexto será difícil poder ayudarte. En las normas del foro podrás encontrar más indicaciones sobre cómo pedir ayuda. Saludos,


----------



## Ed the Editor

Tina Ganganelli said:
			
		

> How can I translate the term "box spring" to Spanish?


Hola Tina,

¡Bienvenida al foro!

muelle de colchón, resortes, sommier.

Esta página web ofrece varias oraciones: tambor, sommier, colchón de resortes, marco de resortes, y aun "box spring".

Ojalá que esto te sirva.

Saludos,
Ed


----------



## rositaa

¿Cómo le dirían en México a la parte de abajo del colchón (Box spring)?

¿Bastidor, colchón de muelles?

Muchas gracias queridos míos


----------



## mazbook

Pero en México nosotros preferimos camas *duras*.  No usamos "box springs".  

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## rocioteag

jijiji pero los que preferimos camas blandas... le llamamos "box spring"


----------



## Chiquita_Banana

El _box spring_, ¿cómo se traduce comúnmente y sobre todo de manera comprensible para el mayor número de hispanoparlantes?

Gracias de antemano, CB.


----------



## danielfranco

Pues fíjate que aquí te dejo un regionalismo: en México yo siempre escuche que era el juego de colchón y _box-spring..._ Ni modo.

Pero lo de _sommier_ creo que es la palabra en francés, y nunca la había oído mencionar hasta que escuché la canción "Cruz de navajas" de Mecano, allá en los ochentas.


----------



## Monnik

En México no se usa *somier*, sino *box spring (el "box")*, o *base*.  Lo curioso es que decimos *base de cama *generalmente cuando se trata de sustituir el *box* por una *base* de madera.

Saludos...


----------



## Iararo

En Argentina, somier.


----------



## emege

En España, normalmente, "somier". También se usa "canapé".


----------



## nanda_fer99

Entre tus dos opciones, yo recomiendo "sommier" y lo escribí con doble eme porque el origen la palabra es francés. Es bastante usado y entendido por muchos hispanos. Varios sitios web de venta de colchones usan este término.


----------



## chics

Aquí usamos _somier_, con una sola _m_.


----------



## bb008

Chiquita_Banana said:


> El _box spring_, ¿cómo se traduce comúnmente y sobre todo de manera comprensible para el mayor número de hispanoparlantes?
> 
> Gracias de antemano, CB.


 

Hola:

No lo conozco de otra manera, aquí en Venezuela se le dice tal cual *box spring* cuando es sólo la base de la cama, el cajón como quién dice...


----------



## Violeta.74

bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> No lo conozco de otra manera, aquí en Venezuela se le dice tal cual *box spring* cuando es sólo la base de la cama, el cajón como quién dice...


 

Aquí en México lo mismo que en en Venezuela entonces.


----------



## nanda_fer99

Bueno, más y más se van aceptando los términos en inglés, pero a veces es debido a la falta de una buena traducción, (o por pereza de traducir  ) o porque suena más atractivo, o por la dificultad de encontrar o crear un equivalente, en fin, por miles de razones. Como traductora yo prefiero no promover los anglicismos y hacer el esfuerzo de inventar (si es necesario) algo equivalente en español. No quiero decir con esto que yo sea una purista del lenguaje, porque los "préstamos lingüísticos" son irradicables; simplemente considero mejor trabajar los términos más castellanos. Por lo que yo usaría "sommier" o "somier" puesto que ya se ha hispanizado o como otros hispanohablantes dice "cajón o colchón de resortes". 
Bueno, al final eso ya queda a discreción de quien hace la traducción; y sé que la mía es a penas una opinión.


----------



## bb008

nanda_fer99 said:


> Bueno, más y más se van aceptando los términos en inglés, pero a veces es debido a la falta de una buena traducción, (o por pereza de traducir  ) o porque suena más atractivo, o por la dificultad de encontrar o crear un equivalente, en fin, por miles de razones. Como traductora yo prefiero no promover los anglicismos y hacer el esfuerzo de inventar (si es necesario) algo equivalente en español. No quiero decir con esto que yo sea una purista del lenguaje, porque los "préstamos lingüísticos" son irradicables; simplemente considero mejor trabajar los términos más castellanos. Por lo que yo usaría "sommier" o "somier" puesto que ya se ha hispanizado o como otros hispanohablantes dice "cajón o colchón de resortes".
> Bueno, al final eso ya queda a discreción de quien hace la traducción; y sé que la mía es a penas una opinión.


 
De igual manera, estas usando una palabra ajena al español "somier" "sommier", no crees...para mí quedamos en los mismo. Por lo menos aquí en Venezuela que yo sepa esa palabra ni se usa y hasta me atrevaría decir que ni se conoce...así que al no tener una propia me quedo con *box spring*


----------



## yserien

nanda_fer99 said:


> Entre tus dos opciones, yo recomiendo "sommier" y lo escribí con doble eme porque el origen la palabra es francés. Es bastante usado y entendido por muchos hispanos. Varios sitios web de venta de colchones usan este término.


Si, pero con una sola "m" somier (españolizado) te refieres al antiguo jergón, primero de muelles entrelazados, aquellos muellecitos redondos, luego aquellos hierros triangulares, enlazados unos con otros. La base es una tabla normalmente forrada que se coloca encima del somier y cuando ambos son reemplazados por una especie de armario que hace las veces tambien de somier y que se llama canapé.


----------



## Chiquita_Banana

Gracias a todos por las opiniones. Como la traducción es para latinos en Estados Unidos debo usar lo que mejor entienda la mayoría. Aparentemente los mexicanos dicen _box spring_ o base. Sé que los puertorriqueños también y probablemente los dominicanos.


----------



## RASKOLNIKOV22

Hola a todos!!! En Venezuela le llamamos jergón. Espero que le sitva!!! 1


----------



## marycecili

Hello! I´m new in this forum. I´m doing a traslation about furniture and I have a word phrase that is causing some trouble. How do you translate box sprint? I suppose it is part of a bed.
Thank you so much!!


----------



## fade911

Hola, la palabra no es, "_sprint_" sino "_spring_".  WR dice que _box spring _en inglés quiere decir _canapé_.


----------



## marycecili

Estoy haciendo una descripción de los muebles de una persona que trajo de EE.UU por eso entendía que era parte de una cama. Por lo que pude ver es el elástico pero no estoy segura como nombrarlo en español


----------



## mylanguageclick

Do you mean "box spring"? Box spring in Spanish is "somier". It's a boxlike frame, used as base for mattresses.

Regards.


----------



## Daniel el Travieso

"Box spring" es el nombre comercial que recibe un tipo de colchón. De la misma manera que "notebook" es el nombre comercial de un computador portatil. Recomendaría mantener el nombre entre comillas "box spring" y no traducirla. Sería extraño nombrar a un "notebook" como "libro de notas". Literalmente "box" es caja y "spring" es resorte.


----------



## marycecili

Este ´formulario está manuscrito y en todos los casos que aparece la misma palabra dice box sprint con "T". Será lo mismo? Y tengo dos palabras que me están complicando, "work banch" y "fisch" dentro del mismo formulario, siempre hablando de los mismo, los muebles que trajo este señor de EE.UU.


----------



## fade911

Un "work bench" es una mesa de trabajo.  Evidentemente la persona no escribe bien.  No sé que quiere decir "fisch" por que no es una palabra de inglés.  ¿Es posible que la persona haya escrito "fisch" en vez de "fish" (pez)?


----------



## Daniel el Travieso

Definitivamente, lo correcto es "box spring", y "workbench" (banco de taller) --> http://www.jack-bench.com/


----------



## katlpablo

"*box spring*" (enlace)


Lo he visto traducido como:
"*base de resortes*" (enlace)


----------



## gengo

Daniel el Travieso said:


> "Box spring" es el nombre comercial que recibe un tipo de colchón. De la misma manera que "notebook" es el nombre comercial de un computador portatil. Recomendaría mantener el nombre entre comillas "box spring" y no traducirla. Sería extraño nombrar a un "notebook" como "libro de notas". Literalmente "box" es caja y "spring" es resorte.



Box spring mattress is not a trade name.  It is a common noun, and therefore must be translated.  I'm sure there is something similar in the bedrooms of all Spanish-speaking countries.



marycecili said:


> Este ´formulario está manuscrito y en todos los casos que aparece la misma palabra dice box sprint con "T". Será lo mismo?



It is an error in the original, probably copied and pasted from the first instance.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

fade911 said:


> Hola, la palabra no es, "_sprint_" sino "_spring_". WR dice que _box spring _en inglés quiere decir _canapé_.



Habría que revisar eso... un canapé es otro tipo de mueble.



mylanguageclick said:


> Do you mean "box spring"? Box spring in Spanish is "somier". It's a boxlike frame, used as base for mattresses.



Exacto... en España.



Daniel el Travieso said:


> "Box spring" es el nombre comercial que recibe un tipo de colchón. De la misma manera que "notebook" es el nombre comercial de un computador portatil. Recomendaría mantener el nombre entre comillas "box spring" y no traducirla. Sería extraño nombrar a un "notebook" como "libro de notas". Literalmente "box" es caja y "spring" es resorte.



No es un colchón. Es la base sobre la que se coloca el colchón. Ignoro, sin embargo, si es nombre comercial.



katlpablo said:


> Lo he visto traducido como:
> "*base de resortes*" (enlace)



Exacto, al menos en México: base, a secas, o base de cama.


----------



## marycecili

Muchas gracias a todos por la colaboración, opto por que es un error de escritura y voy a adjudicarle la traducción correcta como en muchos casos me dijeron somier. Saludos


----------



## mylanguageclick

Perfecto, saludos.


----------



## nangueyra

Hola

Me gustaría aclarar algunos conceptos porque estoy un poco perdido. ¿"Boxspring" es donde se apoya el colchón? Nosotros le llamamos "elástico" (antiguamente eran de metal y cedían un poco ante el peso del que dormía sobre ellos), inclusive si es de madera, ya que decimos que una "cama dura" tiene "elástico de madera". En Argentina un sommier es una especie de colchón doble (es decir un colchón sobre otro) que se vende como conjunto (no se pueden separar, vienen "pegados").

Espero comentarios

Saludos


----------



## mylanguageclick

En España, el somier es el soporte de madera o metal, más o menos flexible, sobre el que se coloca el colchón en una cama. Lo que mencionas de los dos colchones unidos con un cierre/ cremallera, en España se denominan colchones gemelos.

Saludos.


----------



## gengo

Aquí está una foto de un boxspring mattress, típico de lo que se encuentra en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Si alguien alguna vez tiene que comprar en mi país lo que muestra la foto de gengo, que pida un somier (aunque predomina ampliamente escribirlo con doble eme, sin castellanizar). Eso y un buen colchón, y a la cama.


----------



## mylanguageclick

Está bien, es correcto. De todas maneras, "Somier" está aceptado por la Real Academia Española de la Lengua http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=somier .

Saludos.


----------



## MHCKA

rositaa said:


> ¿Cómo le dirían en México a la parte de abajo del colchón (Box spring)?
> 
> ¿Bastidor, colchón de muelles?
> 
> Muchas gracias queridos míos



¿Como se le dice a la parte de abajo del "box-spring"?... _pus_ "parte de abajo del box-spring".(toing!) (mi chiste del mes...)

El box-spring original (la caja de resortes) es descrito aquí: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Box_spring

En esta parte de la Tierra no se usa somier.

El colchón se apoya a veces en una base rígida, generalmente de madera, y es un mueble o una pieza aparte del colchón. Hay estilos y diseños de cama que no van montados sobre una base y queda un espacio debajo de la estructura, misma que por lo general es de madera o metálica.

Acá normalmente le llaman base o base de cama. La base de cama de las casas principalmente es de madera y no las he visto recientemente, pero me parece que no traen resortes; esto último quizás debido a la nueva tecnología de colchones en la que los resortes están en el propio colchón. En ciertos hoteles muy, pero muy económicos...(Santo Domingo Veracruz, por ejemplo) la base es de cemento, es decir, es una estructura como si fuese continuación del piso y a eso es a lo que yo le llamaría "cama dura".

De piedra ha de ser la cama,
De piedra la cabecera...


----------



## maxpapic

Chiquita_Banana said:


> Gracias a todos por las opiniones. Como la traducción es para latinos en Estados Unidos debo usar lo que mejor entienda la mayoría. Aparentemente los mexicanos dicen _box spring_ o base. Sé que los puertorriqueños también *y probablemente los dominicanos*.



No. "La base", "los hierros" o "el marco" sería lo más común.


----------



## gengo

maxpapic said:


> No. "La base", "los hierros" o "el marco" sería lo más común.



Wouldn't el marco be the bed frame?  In English that is different from a boxspring mattress, and consists of L-shaped pieces of steel formed in a square, to hold the edges of the boxspring.  If it isn't, then how would you say bed frame?


----------



## maxpapic

gengo said:


> Wouldn't el marco be the bed frame? In English that is different from a boxspring mattress, and consists of L-shaped pieces of steel formed in a square, to hold the edges of the boxspring. If it isn't, then how would you say bed frame?



Estás completamente en lo cierto, y yo completamente pensando en lo que no es...


----------



## k2bdx

Tambien se usa mucho "colchon y base" para el juego de dos piezas, tal vez por pereza y falta de vocabulario... vale notar que canape y somier/sommier vienen de formas diferentes, y "base" abarca cualquier articulo que sostiene el colchon.


----------



## duvija

bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> No lo conozco de otra manera, aquí en Venezuela se le dice tal cual *box spring* cuando es sólo la base de la cama, el cajón como quién dice...



O sea, ¿sin resortes?
No parece muy intuitivo, pero nadie tiene derecho a ...


----------



## chapapelote

Según el DEM, la aceptación II 6 de tambor es armadura de una cama formada por una estructura donde se coloca la serie de resortes o muelles que sostienen el colchón.

Does tambor mean “box spring”, or just the frame component of the box spring? And is it a commonly used or understood word in this context?


----------



## michelmontescuba

En Cuba se dice igual que en inglés, "boxspring"; aunque, al ser una palabra inglesa, una parte significativa de la gente la pronuncia mal. Buena parte de la gente no conoce realmente el término o como se escribe y lo pronuncian como creen que lo han escuchado. Al final terminan diciendo algo que suena como "juesprin".
En fin, si tuviera que traducirlo diría "base de muelles (para colchón)".


----------

